
Show HN: Hacker News in your terminal - mtharrison
https://github.com/mtharrison/hackernews
======
caddywag
When I type hn on my Mac running OSX Mavericks I get

stream.js:94 throw er; // Unhandled stream error in pipe. ^ Error:
CERT_UNTRUSTED at SecurePair.<anonymous> (tls.js:1365:32) at SecurePair.emit
(events.js:92:17) at SecurePair.maybeInitFinished (tls.js:977:10) at
CleartextStream.read [as _read] (tls.js:469:13) at
CleartextStream.Readable.read (_stream_readable.js:323:10) at
EncryptedStream.write [as _write] (tls.js:366:25) at doWrite
(_stream_writable.js:226:10) at writeOrBuffer (_stream_writable.js:216:5) at
EncryptedStream.Writable.write (_stream_writable.js:183:11) at write
(_stream_readable.js:585:24)

~~~
mtharrison
I've created an issue for this on Github and I'll try to replicate/fix:
[https://github.com/mtharrison/hackernews/issues/5](https://github.com/mtharrison/hackernews/issues/5)

------
npp5048
Looks cool, not sure if it's working 100%. It prompts me to 'Type post number
to open' but when I do, It just gives me the same prompt until I type 0 to
exit.

~~~
mtharrison
It should open up the URL in a browser when you choose a post, it looks like
the 'open' command which I'm using is Mac only. What platform are you on? I'll
look into fixing it.

~~~
npp5048
I'm running centOS. Thanks for looking into it, this is really cool, as I'm
always checking HN in between spurts of writing code.

~~~
mtharrison
Thanks man! I've pushed a new version to npm that should have support for
Linux and Windows now. I've tested in Ubuntu but let me know if you have any
more issues.

~~~
npp5048
Just tried it out. Works great now. Cheers!

------
joeclark77
Looks cool, you get an upvote from me. Does it offer a way to get the 'ask'
page or others?

~~~
mtharrison
No but great idea, if people like it, I'll add some more features.

------
stephenway
This is cool, works just as expected. I added in a designer news feed also so
you can do both.

